# Help! buying used aluminum boat



## Lake Boy (May 14, 2012)

Does anybody buy glass boats anymore.Ive never owned a metal boat.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Lake Boy said:


> Does anybody buy glass boats anymore.Ive never owned a metal boat.


I have owned both and they each have advantages. I much prefer the ride of Glass over aluminum. Price delta has gotten a lot smaller too so my next new boat will likely be glass


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

bowhunter426 said:


> I have owned both and they each have advantages. I much prefer the ride of Glass over aluminum. Price delta has gotten a lot smaller too so my next new boat will likely be glass


Boat control is much better with a heavier glass boat also.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

I currently have a 16 foot older silverline with a closed bow, ive been out in some big waves on Erie and didnt take on any water. Its a heavy boat but the older ones are heavier so I was told. Probably a 17 foot aluminum will be lighter than my current boat so probably wont ride smooth but wider and longer so should be a more comfortable ride.

Everything I'm seeing over here or on Craigslist in Michigan is pretty comparable in price as far as whats out there for usdd boats. Whats shocking is the Cdn market is busier than Craigslist unless people are listing elsewhere, ive seen boats put up and taken down SOLD in minutes and hours. Its tough to get something for a reasonable price anymore with covid prices and inflation. Im going to bite the bullet and put a deposit down on the Crestliner if his current deal falls through. Ive heard good things about the Superhawk so it seems it will suit my needs. Big big upgrade from what Im currently fishing out of.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

bowhunter426 said:


> I have owned both and they each have advantages. I much prefer the ride of Glass over aluminum. Price delta has gotten a lot smaller too so my next new boat will likely be glass


I would get a centre console but I need a bigger tow vehicle, another reason im stuck with a smaller aluminum right now, that and garage space.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Sharkbait11 said:


> I currently have a 16 foot older silverline with a closed bow, ive been out in some big waves on Erie and didnt take on any water. Its a heavy boat but the older ones are heavier so I was told. Probably a 17 foot aluminum will be lighter than my current boat so probably wont ride smooth but wider and longer so should be a more comfortable ride.
> 
> Everything I'm seeing over here or on Craigslist in Michigan is pretty comparable in price as far as whats out there for usdd boats. Whats shocking is the Cdn market is busier than Craigslist unless people are listing elsewhere, ive seen boats put up and taken down SOLD in minutes and hours. Its tough to get something for a reasonable price anymore with covid prices and inflation. Im going to bite the bullet and put a deposit down on the Crestliner if his current deal falls through. Ive heard good things about the Superhawk so it seems it will suit my needs. Big big upgrade from what Im currently fishing out of.


Facebook Marketplace has way more classifieds traffic that CL does anymore. Generate a new email address, make an account, and start searching. The percentage of scammers and no-shows is also a lot less on marketplace.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

piketroller said:


> Facebook Marketplace has way more classifieds traffic that CL does anymore. Generate a new email address, make an account, and start searching. The percentage of scammers and no-shows is also a lot less on marketplace.


Ive been on it for around here but forgot to check the US FB marketplace, good idea thanks. I have to use my wifes alias account she uses for buying and selling since I dont do the FB on my own lol


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Sharkbait11 said:


> Ive been on it for around here but forgot to check the US FB marketplace, good idea thanks. I have to use my wifes alias account she uses for buying and selling since I dont do the FB on my own lol


Just make your own account and do your best to make it look like you are a real person and aren't a scammer. Am I going to trust someone who wants to buy something in the five-figure range who has to hide using someone else's account? That person probably isn't getting my address and I'll move on to the next dozen people interested. There's no honor lost by making an account yourself if you are already using your wife's. I've had an account since 2005, but did more on it in the first two years than all the time since then.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

piketroller said:


> Just make your own account and do your best to make it look like you are a real person and aren't a scammer. Am I going to trust someone who wants to buy something in the five-figure range who has to hide using someone else's account? That person probably isn't getting my address and I'll move on to the next dozen people interested. There's no honor lost by making an account yourself if you are already using your wife's. I've had an account since 2005, but did more on it in the first two years than all the time since then.


ohh yeah for sure I hear ya about that. Looks like the Crestliner sold for asking price so back to the drawing board! lol 2nd time now I didnt act fast enough


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Sharkbait11 said:


> ohh yeah for sure I hear ya about that. Looks like the Crestliner sold for asking price so back to the drawing board! lol 2nd time now I didnt act fast enough


Stuff priced right moves very quickly. Looking like a trustworthy buyer helps you compete with the others.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

piketroller said:


> Stuff priced right moves very quickly. Looking like a trustworthy buyer helps you compete with the others.


buying in US is a last resort if I can help it, with exchange and border rules for boats and trailers older than 10 years brought into Canada its a pain in the arse. Its definitely a hot market just got off the phone with a guy about a 17 ft lund that was up for 10 minutes, right after my phone call he text to let me know 2 people coming tomorrow to look at it. I had to pass cause its a carbureted 4 stroke, Id like to get fuel injected.

The newer evinrude EFI (2015ish) anyone got an opinion? Seeing boats priced lower with these assuming its from evinrude going to under and people worried about warranty and replacement parts. With it being fuel injected 2 stroke, do people like them or would like to hear some opinions on those...Id rather go with 4 stroke I hate dealing with 2 stroke oil


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I'm always looking (shopping) and skip right over the Evinrudes. I know they are good motors and here in the Metro area we have great support with Lockemans, but the resale value will suffer over the years. To me it's old technology, yet I see new ones being sold right down the road from our marina. Some of these boats have 2 and 3 of them on the back and big dollar rigs. No thanks!

So what kind of hoops do you have to jump through buying a rig here? My last 2 rigs were bought out of State. I just couldn't find anything in my price range locally.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

From what I understand, the people who run them love them. They are as good as 2 strokes will ever get. A shame Evinrude went under, the platform is really cool. I have never had a 4 stroke but see the advantages clearly, but I would be in the market for an Etec for sure.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

ajkulish said:


> From what I understand, the people who run them love them. They are as good as 2 strokes will ever get. A shame Evinrude went under, the platform is really cool. I have never had a 4 stroke but see the advantages clearly, but I would be in the market for an Etec for sure.


Florida wildlife used them for a few years. That was the first time I experienced one. It was very quiet and didn't smoke. Now they're back to Yammies and Mercs


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

I have a 90ETEC. It is a great motor.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

The 10 year warranty on the Etec was a huge selling point. I know several people with the 150s and lower and they have been flawless. The new G2 series above 150 not so much. I know several that rerigged their bass boats when Merc came out with the new 250


----------



## Papa Liver (May 20, 2016)

Dude if you can hold off another season I would. IMO with inflation, gas, food, everything is so damn expensive and just going to get worse. I don’t care what the news says, sooner than later people are going to run out of $. Once that happens that’s when they start offing their toys to save their homes. No way this is sustainable. I predict if economy stays the same or worse by this time next year there’s going to be a flooded market with boats, campers, cabins, etc. that’s when you swoop in and get a great deal from someone desperate. Sucks for them but sorry bout their luck. Been there done that being the broke guy back in 07-08.


----------



## CrawlerHarness (Dec 9, 2017)

Papa Liver said:


> Dude if you can hold off another season I would. IMO with inflation, gas, food, everything is so damn expensive and just going to get worse. I don’t care what the news says, sooner than later people are going to run out of $. Once that happens that’s when they start offing their toys to save their homes. No way this is sustainable. I predict if economy stays the same or worse by this time next year there’s going to be a flooded market with boats, campers, cabins, etc. that’s when you swoop in and get a great deal from someone desperate. Sucks for them but sorry bout their luck. Been there done that being the broke guy back in 07-08.


I don't see that happening in the next 12-18 months. 

New boats, campers, and cars have gone up by $10-20k because they cost more to make. 

That pulls up used boats, campers and cars. Since new vehicles aren't going to get cheaper.....aka a F-150 is not going down by $10k in 2023 or 2024.....I don't see used boats going down by $10k in the future. 

But I think you are also forgetting that there a lot of filthy rich people out there......and they have no problem dropping $50k on a deal tomorrow. So any "deals" out there won't have the extreme crash as the demand will still be there. 

Anyways....I have a 50/50 chance of being right.


----------



## Papa Liver (May 20, 2016)

CrawlerHarness said:


> I don't see that happening in the next 12-18 months.
> 
> New boats, campers, and cars have gone up by $10-20k because they cost more to make.
> 
> ...


No I get it. It’s a crap shoot. But the way I look at it there’s 1000x more “broker” people out there that sooner or later are going to get into a bind at this rate. And the filthy rich guy isnt looking to buy a 20 year old boat. If $ doesn’t matter run it. I think a lot of people are going to be in a hard way within a year. And some of our toys that we think are the greatest those rich mofos think it’s trash so wouldn’t bother with them when they can buy whatever they want. Like you said 50/50 chance of being right. But with the prices right now I should be able to sell my boat that I’ve drove hard and put away wet for many years for at least double what I paid forever ago. Something’s gotta give.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Papa Liver said:


> No I get it. It’s a crap shoot. But the way I look at it there’s 1000x more “broker” people out there that sooner or later are going to get into a bind at this rate. And the filthy rich guy isnt looking to buy a 20 year old boat. If $ doesn’t matter run it. I think a lot of people are going to be in a hard way within a year. And some of our toys that we think are the greatest those rich mofos think it’s trash so wouldn’t bother with them when they can buy whatever they want. Like you said 50/50 chance of being right. But with the prices right now I should be able to sell my boat that I’ve drove hard and put away wet for many years for at least double what I paid forever ago. Something’s gotta give.


Its definitely an issue for sure. People are listing junk for way over what I think it should go for and you try and make an offer that makes sense but someone is going to pay the higher price and they know that. Almost nobody wants to negotiate their price unless they know they listed too high and trying to get as much as they can. Lots of expensive junk out there right now people trying to make a quick buck so I appreciate the advice on here from people that know a hell alot more about boats than me. I could maybe get by one more season on my boat but its not very safe at the moment and needs engine work, if anything Ill get something I can sell in a year or two that will hold its value so I can upgrade when Im able to shell out more.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Shoeman said:


> I'm always looking (shopping) and skip right over the Evinrudes. I know they are good motors and here in the Metro area we have great support with Lockemans, but the resale value will suffer over the years. To me it's old technology, yet I see new ones being sold right down the road from our marina. Some of these boats have 2 and 3 of them on the back and big dollar rigs. No thanks!
> 
> So what kind of hoops do you have to jump through buying a rig here? My last 2 rigs were bought out of State. I just couldn't find anything in my price range locally.


From what I'm aware of but could be wrong, I would have to pay tax on the boat hull, motor and trailer at the time I cross the border. If I buy it here I can have a reciept written out for just the boat hull separate from the trailer, motor and any electronics then when I register the hull in my name I only have to pay tax on the hull itself which is alot cheaper than an entire rig or package deal. Then if the trailer is more than 10 years old you have to get an inspection done on it and fix any issues plus pay a fee I believe. If I dont have to pay tax on more than the hull it would work out, I could ask someone to write the reciept lower to save on some tax but I wouldn't expect it so not knowing how much tax I would have to pay at the border is a deterrent. If I run into a good deal Ill jump on it and like you mentioned I might have to travel further to get a better deal which Im prepared to do if needed. I got the cash in hand just dont want to jump on overpriced junk that wont resell in a few years for a decent amount.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Sharkbait11 said:


> Its definitely an issue for sure. People are listing junk for way over what I think it should go for and you try and make an offer that makes sense but someone is going to pay the higher price and they know that. Almost nobody wants to negotiate their price unless they know they listed too high and trying to get as much as they can. Lots of expensive junk out there right now people trying to make a quick buck so I appreciate the advice on here from people that know a hell alot more about boats than me. I could maybe get by one more season on my boat but its not very safe at the moment and needs engine work, if anything Ill get something I can sell in a year or two that will hold its value so I can upgrade when Im able to shell out more.


Buy in the fall and sell in the spring. If you can get through this season with what you have, do it. You'll save probably 20% or more doing that, and there's far less competition to deal with. People want to sell stuff at the end of the season and not have to store it all winter. Then sell your existing in the spring to get cash to put fancy electronics and a good trolling motor on it. That's how you win playing the game of boats.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

pretty much the same here, unless you plan on skirting the tax.

I have them put the price on the title. The full price for insurance purposes. This way if the tub sinks or gets stolen you have documentation 

Like a truck I bought and it caught on fire. I got the full value from the carrier 

Just saying


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

piketroller said:


> But in the fall and sell in the spring. If you can get through this season with what you have, do it. You'll save probably 20% or more doing that, and there's far less competition to deal with. People want to sell stuff at the end of the season and not have to store it all winter. Then sell your existing in the spring to get cash to put fancy electronics and a good trolling motor on it. That's how you win playing the game of boats.


I dont think the old silverline is getting by anymore lol shes done her duty I hear what you're saying but its down to either have a boat for this year or not so might have to bite the bullet or just go with something small and cheaper not ideal but something to get out on the water with and then throw down on something bigger and better next year.


----------



## Papa Liver (May 20, 2016)

CrawlerHarness said:


> I don't see that happening in the next 12-18 months.
> 
> New boats, campers, and cars have gone up by $10-20k because they cost more to make.
> 
> ...


I think the difference between the prices of a truck and a boat are totally different unless new. The truck is a necessity/tool for a lot of people who buy them in their line of work or what not. A boat is a toy, so of it comes down to desperate times the toy has to go first. I’m in the same position but looking for a Tri-Toon. I’m not desperate tho because I have my fishing boat so less pressure for me to wait it out and hope for some sort of crash. It going to suck for a lot of people but luckily I’m in the financial position to take advantage of a bad situation. Like I said been there done that. Had to sell off my camper, boat, custom Mustang Convertible. All to save my house, which I still lost in 08. Sure it won’t get as bad as it did back then, I hope it doesn’t but I’m playing the market that there’s going to be a mild crash and I’ll be able to pick up some discounted toys. With gas and food prices a lot of people won’t even be able to take their toys out anyways. Crap shoot let’s see what happens. I hope you find a decent deal at least tho man. I don’t know what I’d do without my boat either.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

I commited to go up and look at this and buy as long as everything checks out. Boat is in great shape and within 30 minutes the guy had 10 phone calls. Besides the price being a little high this looks just up my alley. Anyone see anything suspicious or alarming? Ive asked some generic questions and everything is checking out and sounds legit.

What some things I should check for before handing over the cash. How can I confirm transom is good? What are some things to watch out for? Any advice is appreciated and all advice through this thread has been very helpful. I dont think Ill be able to get a marine surveyor by Thursday in a remote location so thats probably not a possibility but I will look into it.










Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Papa Liver (May 20, 2016)

I’d be more worried about bringing that much cash than the boat. If ya ever need some help to go look at rigs don’t hesitate to ask some of us. For real that’s crazy cash to carry around to buy anything. Had some shady deals go down over the years. I’d wake up early just to make sure it’s all legit.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

That's a lot of money, even with the exchange rate. Looks well taken care of, but in reality what's the NADA value?

Not many out there for comparison





__





Sylvan Fishing Boat Boats for sale


212 new and used Sylvan Fishing Boat boats for sale at smartmarineguide.com



www.smartmarineguide.com


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Looking at some of these prices is giving me an ulcer. My Monark really isnt too far off of any of these boats, and I snagged it for under 5k a couple years ago... I was thinking about selling and upgrading to a newer glass boat but I can't imagine what they are going for if aluminum boats are in the upper 20s! 😮


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Papa Liver said:


> I’d be more worried about bringing that much cash than the boat. If ya ever need some help to go look at rigs don’t hesitate to ask some of us. For real that’s crazy cash to carry around to buy anything. Had some shady deals go down over the years. I’d wake up early just to make sure it’s all legit.


The thought has crossed my mind, Im going with my 2 brothers and will have my wife on standby at home with the address/GPS location and will check in periodically. Would love to have CCW here 😫😫😫


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

ajkulish said:


> Looking at some of these prices is giving me an ulcer. My Monark really isnt too far off of any of these boats, and I snagged it for under 5k a couple years ago... I was thinking about selling and upgrading to a newer glass boat but I can't imagine what they are going for if aluminum boats are in the upper 20s! 😮


Theres been some decent glass boats for sale, proline trophy etc, I would get one in a heartbeat by Im limited by my tow vehicle, if I had a larger truck I probably would have stuck with a glass boat. Seems they are on par or possibly cheaper than the newer aluminum dual console walkthrough style.


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Sharkbait11 said:


> Theres been some decent glass boats for sale, proline trophy etc, I would get one in a heartbeat by Im limited by my tow vehicle, if I had a larger truck I probably would have stuck with a glass boat. Seems they are on par or possibly cheaper than the newer aluminum dual console walkthrough style.


I too am limited by my tow vehicle, but I have made the leap to slip my boat at the end of the road in SCS this year. Makes trailering a non issue now!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sharkbait11 said:


> I commited to go up and look at this and buy as long as everything checks out. Boat is in great shape and within 30 minutes the guy had 10 phone calls. Besides the price being a little high this looks just up my alley. Anyone see anything suspicious or alarming? Ive asked some generic questions and everything is checking out and sounds legit.
> 
> What some things I should check for before handing over the cash. How can I confirm transom is good? What are some things to watch out for? Any advice is appreciated and all advice through this thread has been very helpful. I dont think Ill be able to get a marine surveyor by Thursday in a remote location so thats probably not a possibility but I will look into it.
> 
> ...


To check the transom trim the motor up and pull down hard on it. The transom should not flex at all. You may be able to see some wood as well inside the boat to see if the mounting bolts are starting to compress the wood.

Also do some research on Yamaha 150 Harmonic Damper. For peace of mind I would replace. If it actually fails the motor is done. 

I am also curious about the skeg guard. I personally plan on a new lower at some point when I see one.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

ajkulish said:


> I too am limited by my tow vehicle, but I have made the leap to slip my boat at the end of the road in SCS this year. Makes trailering a non issue now!


thats ideal! now you can laugh at the beeching about the long lines for the next 2 months


----------



## CrawlerHarness (Dec 9, 2017)

bowhunter426 said:


> To check the transom trim the motor up and pull down hard on it. The transom should not flex at all. You may be able to see some wood as well inside the boat to see if the mounting bolts are starting to compress the wood.
> 
> Also do some research on Yamaha 150 Harmonic Damper. For peace of mind I would replace. If it actually fails the motor is done.
> 
> I am also curious about the skeg guard. I personally plan on a new lower at some point when I see one.


1) Bowhunter is right.....there should be no movement underneath the aluminum on the transom. I usually trim the motor up, and then pull down/push up on the bottom of the motor quickly back and forth 3 or 4 times to get it rocking and look for any flex. Then go in the boat and get a visual on the transom wood.

2) Run the motor on muffs at least.....water is better. Do not go about 2500 rpms unless in water though. While motor is idling, make sure it is peeing. Then take your multimeter onto the starting battery and check for 13.3-14.2 Volts directly on battery when running. That tells you if the alternator / rectifier is working properly. A bad alternator/rectifier will show >14 Volts (maybe 18V) or will show the battery not charging (12.5-12.6V). You should idle for at least 5 minutes to make sure no alarms go off at idle.

3) Shift into Forward and Reverse, but again do not accelerate.

4) Take cover off motor and watch for any oil or gas or water leaks on upper unit.....while motor is running. Confirm you are seeing RPM on the dashboard. (no rpm dashboard is a sign the rectifier is bad). 

5) If you get it in water, confirm GPS speed on your phone. A 150 Yamaha on an 18' boat should push 48-54 mph.....anything less tells you that you may be only running on 4 cylinders or 5 cylinders.....or a fuel pump issue, or????

6) pull lower unit plug, and look for gear oil.....or creamy oil.....or brown oil.....or water. Put plug back in within about 3-5 seconds. Obviously use a rag underneath to catch the gear oil.

7) Check all electronics/switches. Put water in boat with the plug in. That will tell you if it will leak. Then make sure bilge pump works. Also listen to livewell and baitwell pumps to make sure they at least whine when switched on.

8) Crawl under boat and trailer and look for scratches/gouges/cracks. This should take you 3-5 minutes at least.....time yourself.

9) Make sure trolling motor works with remote and foot pedal.

10) Normally I would also bring a compression gauge and check all cylinders after the motor is warmed up. You would have to look at what the compression should be for that motor when warm.


Bring a bottle jack, a grease gun, a spare tire, battery jumper, spark plug socket(s) and wrench, a compression gauge, and water boots with you.


Some of the points above are go/no-go tests. Transom and Low compression is a no-go. Hard shifting could be a no-go for you. Other ones just tell you how much you might have to put into it to repair....like a Alternator is going to cost you $500 ($1200 if you have someone else repair). Trolling motor is $1000-$3000. Lower unit leak is a $20-2000 repair (if you have to replace lower unit).....I don't consider it a no-go.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

CrawlerHarness said:


> 5) If you get it in water, confirm GPS speed on your phone. A 150 Yamaha on an 18' boat should push 48-54 mph.....anything less tells you that you may be only running on 4 cylinders or 5 cylinders.....or a fuel pump issue, or????


Motor only has 4 cylinders. Those speeds would he absolute max speeds unloaded. I would expect 45 to 50 out of that motor trimmed out with a light load.

Good info


----------



## CrawlerHarness (Dec 9, 2017)

Sharkbait11 said:


> The thought has crossed my mind, Im going with my 2 brothers and will have my wife on standby at home with the address/GPS location and will check in periodically. Would love to have CCW here 😫😫😫


Have a 2nd person travel with you with the money. Drop them off at someplace safe 5-10 minutes away prior to viewing the boat. Then when you are ready to confirm, tell the buyer what you have done and will bring him back with the money.


----------



## CrawlerHarness (Dec 9, 2017)

bowhunter426 said:


> Motor only has 4 cylinders. Those speeds would he absolute max speeds unloaded. I would expect 45 to 50 out of that motor trimmed out with a light load.
> 
> Good info


My 18.5 fiberglass walleye boat goes 44 with a 2011 Mercury 150 Pro XS 2 stroke. My boat with gear and people weighs some 2900-3200 lbs. So I figured with that light aluminum boat....it is faster than 50? I am guessing his total weight would be maybe 2100 lbs?


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

CrawlerHarness said:


> My 18.5 fiberglass walleye boat goes 44 with a 2011 Mercury 150 Pro XS 2 stroke. My boat with gear and people weighs some 2900-3200 lbs. So I figured with that light aluminum boat....it is faster than 50? I am guessing his total weight would be maybe 2100 lbs?


 A good source to check is the Yamaha Performance bulletins for the 150. 

Polar Kraft 185 -6000 RPM 50 mph

Smokercraft Ultima 182 - 6000 RPM 49 mph
G3 V18 6000 RPM 49MPH

Much over 50 for these style aluminum hulls requires much more than a 150 to hit it.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

bowhunter426 said:


> A good source to check is the Yamaha Performance bulletins for the 150.
> 
> Polar Kraft 185 -6000 RPM 50 mph
> 
> ...


Sounds about right. My 18' Deep V with a 115 OptiMax hits 44 with just me in it. Lots of gear but just one man.


----------

